# 2015 Audi A3 Sedan....Dropped and on Rotiforms



## Drof (Jun 27, 2013)

Saw this on instagram....

not my flavor of wheels BUT.....damn these cars are going to look GOOD! dropped. I am now stoked for the S3/Accuair Sport Kit in the future!!


----------



## jsundell (Aug 15, 2005)

Hey! That's my car!

Here's a few I took today.

audi-a3-3 by jonnysundell, on Flickr

audi-a3-5 by jonnysundell, on Flickr

audi-a3-7 by jonnysundell, on Flickr

audi-a3-2 by jonnysundell, on Flickr


----------



## Drof (Jun 27, 2013)

awesome car man! 

18's or 19's? and what suspension setup are you on now?


----------



## jsundell (Aug 15, 2005)

Thanks,

They are the 18" cast rotiform VCE.

It's on H&R Coilovers.


----------



## R0CK5T4R (Mar 3, 2012)

Really digging the S-Line front end! Haven't had a chance to see it in person yet! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 31, 2014)

We just added this to our Blog with more shots. Thanks for sending them over Jonny!

RPI Equipped A3


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

i called and spoke to the nice people at RPI this morning

H&R coilovers had to be imported from Germany
wheels are the rotiform VCE 18x8.5 not sure of offset
and the sticker was added

i think it looks fantastic. and makes me be impatient to start ProjectA3 part deux even sooner.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Not trying to pick a fight, but I am not a fan of the slammed look or the wheels (mainly the wheels), but to each his own.


----------



## JDBVR6 (Dec 29, 2006)

VWNCC said:


> Not trying to pick a fight, but I am not a fan of the slammed look or the wheels (mainly the wheels), but to each his own.



This.

Not feeling those wheels at all.


----------



## twenzel (Jan 20, 2011)

Love those wheels! Very well done man.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

i certainly wouldnt call this car "slammed" its mildly lowered on coilovers. 
the wheels are an awesome homage to rallye wheels back in the day, especially with the stickers on them.


----------



## jsundell (Aug 15, 2005)

ProjectA3 said:


> i certainly wouldnt call this car "slammed" its mildly lowered on coilovers.
> the wheels are an awesome homage to rallye wheels back in the day, especially with the stickers on them.


Yup, Tried to get H&R "Deep" or Ultra Low coils, but didn't see any listed yet. The front of these is all the way down, so there's not much more I can do yet until there is more support for these cars.


----------



## Drof (Jun 27, 2013)

18x8.5....whats the offset?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I'm a "wheel arches symmetric about the wheel and tire" kind of guy, and that style of wheel has never done anything for me, heritage aside. I can appreciate the desire to blaze forward, though, so more power to you. :thumbup:


----------



## jkocher191 (Aug 5, 2005)

how much did the coils run you $$??


----------



## louabt (Mar 9, 2002)

At the first pic I really wasn't thrilled with the wheel choice. 
Now with those side graphics in it really pulls off the Audi DTM look.I would like to see a big square wing on the trunklid.
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

